# ruger charger



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

there is something about the charger that i like but i dont. I might get one just to plink with at the range what do you think would you buy one for plinking :smt017


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If I had absolutely no other guns that I wanted, had money burning a hole in my pocket, and felt the need to own a short-barreled 10/22 with a pistol grip, then I would. But since that's not likely to be happening anytime soon, unless I hit PowerBall, then I can't see a Charger gracing my safe with its presence.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

What's not to like?

I think the Charger is a cool gun.

Despite that, every article or post I've ever read asks the question: 

"what is it for?"

I think the answer is simply "FUN"

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Look here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10927&highlight=charger

WM


----------

